# كل اللهجات: المِنْصَبُ



## I.K.S.

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سمعت من أحد أقربائي وهو يروي أحداثا من الماضي كلمة "المنصبة"بفتح الميم، فعلمت أنه يقصد "المنصب" تلك الأداة المستخدمة قديما لطهي الطعام فوقها ،أفترض أن الأداة لا تزال تستخدم 
في بعض المناطق الصحراوية بالمغرب خصوصا عند البدو الرحل بحكم نمط العيش ،لكن سؤالي هو كيف تلفظ الكلمة في باقي أقطار الوطن العربي أم أن هناك تسميات أخرى لها؟


----------



## ayed

يسميها بدو نجد (المِرْكابة) وهي "المنصبة" ذات ثلاثة أرجل تتخذ من حديد توضع على النار ويوضع فوقها قدر الطبخ مثلا أو إبريق التفويح لغلي الماء


----------



## I.K.S.

معلومة مفيدة ,شكرا لك على الرد


----------



## elroy

I.K.S. said:


> تلك الأداة المستخدمة قديما لطهي الطعام فوقها


 هل لك أن تصفها بالمزيد من الدقة والتفاصيل؟ وذلك لكي يتسنّى لي أن أحدد ما إذا كنت أعرف تسمية لها في لهجتي.


----------



## ayed

elroy said:


> هل لك أن تصفها بالمزيد من الدقة والتفاصيل؟ وذلك لكي يتسنّى لي أن أحدد ما إذا كنت أعرف تسمية لها في لهجتي.


Click here
https://www.outfit4events.com/runtime/cache/images/redesignProductFull/lb-8505.JPG


----------



## I.K.S.

elroy said:


> هل لك أن تصفها بالمزيد من الدقة والتفاصيل؟ وذلك لكي يتسنّى لي أن أحدد ما إذا كنت أعرف تسمية لها في لهجتي.


غالبا ما تسمى في اللغة المعيارية بالأثافي, و هي عبارة عن ثلاث كثل من الحجر تحول بين القدر و موقد النار


----------



## elroy

شكرًا. لم أرَ مثلها في حياتي.


----------



## ayed

I.K.S. said:


> غالبا ما تسمى في اللغة المعيارية بالأثافي, و هي عبارة عن ثلاث كثل من الحجر تحول بين القدر و موقد النار


الأثافي عندنا هي ثلاثة أحجار توضع بالتساوي حول النار لوضع قدر الطبخ عليها أو ماشابهه
صورتها
http://lh6.ggpht.com/_LMboCLQXndc/RKuidntMABI/AAAAAAAAAEU/h1KXTyM7C0k/saha+hasat+mar06+079.jpg


----------



## ragmmh

في اللهجة العراقية، وخصوصاً في بغداد تسمى (سي بايه) وأعتقد أن أصلها فارسي وتعني ثلاثة أرجل.


----------



## ayed

ragmmh said:


> في اللهجة العراقية، وخصوصاً في بغداد تسمى (سي بايه) وأعتقد أن أصلها فارسي وتعني ثلاثة أرجل.


صحيح أصلها فارسي 
سه پایه


----------



## Mahaodeh

ragmmh said:


> في اللهجة العراقية، وخصوصاً في بغداد تسمى (سي بايه) وأعتقد أن أصلها فارسي وتعني ثلاثة أرجل.



معلومة جديدة لم أكن أعرفها، شكرا لك
كنت أعرف أن السيباية أصلها فارسي، ولكنني كنت أظن أنها تلك الحدائد التي ترّكب فوق السيارة لوضع البضائع وحقائب السفر! لم أعلم أن لها تاريخ أطول.

أنا مثل إلياس، لم أر مثل هذه الأداة من قبل


----------



## ragmmh

Mahaodeh said:


> معلومة جديدة لم أكن أعرفها، شكرا لك
> كنت أعرف أن السيباية أصلها فارسي، ولكنني كنت أظن أنها تلك الحدائد التي ترّكب فوق السيارة لوضع البضائع وحقائب السفر! لم أعلم أن لها تاريخ أطول.
> 
> أنا مثل إلياس، لم أر مثل هذه الأداة من قبل


الشبكة التي تركب فوق السيارة تسمى بالاسم نفسه استعارةً لوجود الشبهة بين الاثنين فكلاهما يعتبران مسندا لحمل شيء


----------



## momai

بالسوري أيضا موجودة الكلمة تلفظ سيبا وهي سلم حديد بركيزة


----------

